

Why did the Respect for Tech Skills get Lost? - AndersAbel
http://coding.abel.nu/2014/03/why-did-the-respect-for-tech-skills-get-lost/

======
onion2k
_In the end it is the skilled programmers that write the code that forms the
product._

No, it's really not. It's the _users_ that form the product. Everyone else is
below them. They are _by far_ the most important people in product design.
Users communicate their needs to architects[1], who write specifications for
designers[2], who design products for developers to implement. The architects,
the designers and the developers all serve to enable the user to access
whatever value the product gives them. They're all equally important in the
process - no part can function without the rest. Management should enable the
product guys to serve the users without getting in the way too much.

[1] Not necessarily directly - architects should talk to users, sure, but they
should also watch users, look at logs, read complaints, analyse business
needs, etc.

[2] Designers in the sense of people who figure out how things should work,
not 'people who draw stuff'.

